# Los Altos de Jalisco



## drealm

I'm considering traveling to the Los Altos region in the state of Jalisco. Has anyone been to the cities in this region? Are there any that stand out as having better plazas or things worth checking out? I recently came back from visiting Queretaro and I enjoyed the plazas and old architecture. I also liked that Queretaro was less tourist like. I assume the Los Altos region is even more off the beaten path? Most of the cities seem to be pretty small though so perhaps I should explore a lot of cities instead of focusing on just one. In general I just like to walk around places and talk to people. My Spanish is basic but adequate, I did fine in Queretaro by myself. I will be in the area for about 10 days.

I'm looking into "Lagos de Moreno" and "Tepatitlan de Morelos" since they have the highest population. Are there any other candidates I should consider? Any ones I should avoid?

Here's a list of cities in Los Altos:

City - Population

Lagos de Moreno - 153,817
Tepatitlan de Morelos - 104,377
San Juan de los Lagos - 55,305
Jalostotitlan - 52,256
Atotonilco el Alto - 51,798
Encarnacion de Diaz - 51,396
Arandas - 46,099
San Miguel el Alto - 40,000
Yahualica de Gonzalez Gallo - 37,920
Teocaltiche - 36,976
Ojuelos de Jalisco - 28,081
San Julian - 26,000
San Ignacio Cerro Gordo - 20,323
Acatic - 18,551
Jesus Maria - 17,884
Villa Hidalgo - 17,291
Union de San Antonio - 15,484
San Diego de Alejandria - 6,181
Valle de Guadalupe - 4,397
Canadas de Obregon - 3,978
Mexticacan - 2,723


----------



## TundraGreen

drealm said:


> I'm considering traveling to the Los Altos region in the state of Jalisco. Has anyone been to the cities in this region? Are there any that stand out as having better plazas or things worth checking out? I recently came back from visiting Queretaro and I enjoyed the plazas and old architecture. I also liked that Queretaro was less tourist like. I assume the Los Altos region is even more off the beaten path? Most of the cities seem to be pretty small though so perhaps I should explore a lot of cities instead of focusing on just one. In general I just like to walk around places and talk to people. My Spanish is basic but adequate, I did fine in Queretaro by myself. I will be in the area for about 10 days.
> 
> I'm looking into "Lagos de Moreno" and "Tepatitlan de Morelos" since they have the highest population. Are there any other candidates I should consider? Any ones I should avoid?
> 
> Here's a list of cities in Los Altos:
> 
> City - Population
> 
> Lagos de Moreno - 153,817
> Tepatitlan de Morelos - 104,377
> San Juan de los Lagos - 55,305
> Jalostotitlan - 52,256
> Atotonilco el Alto - 51,798
> Encarnacion de Diaz - 51,396
> Arandas - 46,099
> San Miguel el Alto - 40,000
> Yahualica de Gonzalez Gallo - 37,920
> Teocaltiche - 36,976
> Ojuelos de Jalisco - 28,081
> San Julian - 26,000
> San Ignacio Cerro Gordo - 20,323
> Acatic - 18,551
> Jesus Maria - 17,884
> Villa Hidalgo - 17,291
> Union de San Antonio - 15,484
> San Diego de Alejandria - 6,181
> Valle de Guadalupe - 4,397
> Canadas de Obregon - 3,978
> Mexticacan - 2,723


I have visited three of your candidate towns: Tepatitlan, San Juan de Los Lagos, and Yahualica. I spent one night in San Juan de Dos Lagos and just a few hours in Tepatitlan and Yahualica. Based on these very limited visits, I would probably opt for Tepatitlan mainly because it is the largest and I like larger places. All three are picturesque with pleasant squares. I liked Yahualica's best. One of my close friends is from Yahualica. Once we walked from the square to her aunt's house on edge of town in about 15 minutes.


----------



## dichosalocura

I have been to Lagos de Moreno and Atotonilco el Alto. Both of the cities are very atractive, Lagos is considered by many as the Athens of Jalisco, also it is rated as the most beautiful and most interesting city in Jalisco after Guadalajara. But honestly there are not a large number of things to see or do in any of the towns in los Altos. But Lagos would keep you the busiest. Two days is all you really need in any of these cities in my honest opinion. There are many videos on youtube showcasing the maravillas of each city in the highlands. After Lagos, I would probably check out Tepa, Jalos, and Arandas. They are the largest and would have the most interesting architecture.

But, really if you love colonial architecture and museums, and history with tons and tons of things to see, I would recommend the gorgeous city of Zacatecas, not only is it probably the most under rated colonial city in Mexico, but you will most likely be the only foreign tourist there. Its the city with the second largest number of museums in Mexico After DF and has a cable car and an underground train tour of the silver mine El Eden. Check it out on youtube and compare it to los altos.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Zacatecas is an excellent choice. It is at a higher elevation, and is delightfully cool now, but can be pretty cold in the winter. If one has impaired breathing, it may not be a wise choice, however.


----------



## Longford

While the city of Zacatecas isn't in the area asked about by the OP, I found my extended visit there (as compared to short pass-through visits which didn't afford the opportunity to fully enjoy the city) to be one of the most enjoyable of all my travels in Mexico spanning more than 40 years. It's a destination deserving of much more expat tourist attention than it receives.


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, by all means, avoid San Juan de Los Lagos but, then, on the other hand, why not avoid that somewhat nondescript región altogether. Certainly suggestions as to heading to Zacatecas are worthy ideas but please let us know why you have chosen this región in the first place. As for Querétaro, an expensive business center with three attractive if passingly important plazas anchoring a less than notable, industrial urban conglomeration comprised of steep, hillside suburban and exurban spread, what attracts you to such a mediocre place in this magical country? Have you considered Merida, Oaxaca City, Guadalajara, Mexico City or countless other places more fascinating that the high rolling plain of Jalisco or the urban spread of Queretaro?


----------



## dichosalocura

Hound Dog, with all respect, may I beg to differ, not all expats require the comforts of a metropolis. Although I speak high praise for the city of Zacatecas, and believe that it is one of Mexico's most beautiful colonial gems and definitely worth an extended visit I will also point out that it is not a place I would want to live, it is way too dry and wayyyyyyyyyyyy too cold. An Icelander might find it to be rather summer like. The area of Los Altos is a very interesting area of Mexico for a variety of reasons. There is a Spanishesque that can only be felt there. Mexico is mainly and proudly Mestizo while Los Altos boasts to be criollo or of Spanish bloodlines and culture. Lots of history occurred there and for the size of the small towns that comprise Los Altos, beautiful architecture abounds. Lagos de Moreno is by far the most interesting of the towns, and certainly merits a week end visit. I think that two weeks would be enough to visit all the small towns of Los Altos. If you live in and around Mexico City, you would probably not be terribly impressed by Los Altos, but if you live in Jalisco, it is the best we have here. If someone is looking for a small city in Jalisco to live, where there are no gringos, I would suggest Ciudad Guzman, it is similar in size to Lagos de Moreno, and has a beautiful downtown atmosphere, and gorgeous plaza, but it is much greener and surrounded by nice mountains and a volcano nearby.
Hound Dog, seriously you do not like Queretero? I love that city, of course it has industrial sprawl, that is what keeps it economically healthy, it is a large city, but it is not overbearing, and the Centro Historico is to die for..........utterly gorgeous and very pedestrian friendly. You mention Merida the white city.........I have never been there before, but I am an avid youtube observer and have watched numerous videos on Merida, and yes it has many nice buildings and plazas, it is way too white and sterile looking for me or was it the Amazonian like humidity and heat that turned me off? I forget. If you are not overly concerned about the narco wars, I would recommend Morelia, although Michoacán has some dangerous areas, mostly rural, Morelia is the state Capital and is considered to be rather safe. The city is historical and surrounded by green green mountains and a nice climate and full of culture. Oaxaca is also a city I highly recommend. Mexico is a large and very diverse country, there is something for everybody.


----------



## TundraGreen

dichosalocura said:


> …
> Hound Dog, seriously you do not like Queretero? I love that city, of course it has industrial sprawl, that is what keeps it economically healthy, it is a large city, but it is not overbearing, and the Centro Historico is to die for..........utterly gorgeous and very pedestrian friendly. …


 The Centro part of Querétaro would be much nicer if they closed it to traffic, preferably forever, but at a minimum on Friday and Saturday nights when it is a parking lot anyway. Instead the pedestrians are confined to the sidewalks while the cars creep around at slower than walking speeds. Also, personally, I find the design of a single large central plaza a little more appealing than the 3 or 4 that Qro sports, but they are all very nice and each is distinctive. Finally, while I am complaining about Qro, I have to mention that before it becomes truly a world class city, they need to clean up the water in the Rio Querétaro. It could be like the Charles in Boston or the Seine in Paris, a delightful waterway through the heart of the city, but not while it is polluted as badly as every other river in Mexico.

I have been making these suggestions for Qro for years, but for some strange reason no one is listening.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> The Centro part of Querétaro would be much nicer if they closed it to traffic, preferably forever, but at a minimum on Friday and Saturday nights when it is a parking lot anyway. Instead the pedestrians are confined to the sidewalks while the cars creep around at slower than walking speeds. Also, personally, I find the design of a single large central plaza a little more appealing than the 3 or 4 that Qro sports, but they are all very nice and each is distinctive. Finally, while I am complaining about Qro, I have to mention that before it becomes truly a world class city, they need to clean up the water in the Rio Querétaro. It could be like the Charles in Boston or the Seine in Paris, a delightful waterway through the heart of the city, but not while it is polluted as badly as every other river in Mexico. I have been making these suggestions for Qro for years, but for some strange reason no one is listening.


Perhaps you have been making the suggestions in the wrong channels?


----------



## GARYJ65

dichosalocura said:


> Hound Dog, with all respect, may I beg to differ, not all expats require the comforts of a metropolis. Although I speak high praise for the city of Zacatecas, and believe that it is one of Mexico's most beautiful colonial gems and definitely worth an extended visit I will also point out that it is not a place I would want to live, it is way too dry and wayyyyyyyyyyyy too cold. An Icelander might find it to be rather summer like. The area of Los Altos is a very interesting area of Mexico for a variety of reasons. There is a Spanishesque that can only be felt there. Mexico is mainly and proudly Mestizo while Los Altos boasts to be criollo or of Spanish bloodlines and culture. Lots of history occurred there and for the size of the small towns that comprise Los Altos, beautiful architecture abounds. Lagos de Moreno is by far the most interesting of the towns, and certainly merits a week end visit. I think that two weeks would be enough to visit all the small towns of Los Altos. If you live in and around Mexico City, you would probably not be terribly impressed by Los Altos, but if you live in Jalisco, it is the best we have here. If someone is looking for a small city in Jalisco to live, where there are no gringos, I would suggest Ciudad Guzman, it is similar in size to Lagos de Moreno, and has a beautiful downtown atmosphere, and gorgeous plaza, but it is much greener and surrounded by nice mountains and a volcano nearby. Hound Dog, seriously you do not like Queretero? I love that city, of course it has industrial sprawl, that is what keeps it economically healthy, it is a large city, but it is not overbearing, and the Centro Historico is to die for..........utterly gorgeous and very pedestrian friendly. You mention Merida the white city.........I have never been there before, but I am an avid youtube observer and have watched numerous videos on Merida, and yes it has many nice buildings and plazas, it is way too white and sterile looking for me or was it the Amazonian like humidity and heat that turned me off? I forget. If you are not overly concerned about the narco wars, I would recommend Morelia, although Michoacán has some dangerous areas, mostly rural, Morelia is the state Capital and is considered to be rather safe. The city is historical and surrounded by green green mountains and a nice climate and full of culture. Oaxaca is also a city I highly recommend. Mexico is a large and very diverse country, there is something for everybody.


Just one small comment
Those words, criollo and mestizo...
Spaniards imposed a caste system, invented by them, on which criollos, for instance, were the ones born in America from "real" Spaniards, born in Spain. The system was made in order to keep power for Spaniards only. They had so many different idiotic caste names....
As I said, just a comment, since I believe those words belong to 500 yrs ago. Some people say they are criollos without knowing that is a racist remark for themselves.
On the other hand, mestizos...aren't we all? By all, I really mean ALL
Somehow in history because of countless invasions, we all have mixed bloods from one or another race or races.


----------



## GARYJ65

dichosalocura said:


> I have been to Lagos de Moreno and Atotonilco el Alto. Both of the cities are very atractive, Lagos is considered by many as the Athens of Jalisco, also it is rated as the most beautiful and most interesting city in Jalisco after Guadalajara. But honestly there are not a large number of things to see or do in any of the towns in los Altos. But Lagos would keep you the busiest. Two days is all you really need in any of these cities in my honest opinion. There are many videos on youtube showcasing the maravillas of each city in the highlands. After Lagos, I would probably check out Tepa, Jalos, and Arandas. They are the largest and would have the most interesting architecture.
> 
> But, really if you love colonial architecture and museums, and history with tons and tons of things to see, I would recommend the gorgeous city of Zacatecas, not only is it probably the most under rated colonial city in Mexico, but you will most likely be the only foreign tourist there. Its the city with the second largest number of museums in Mexico After DF and has a cable car and an underground train tour of the silver mine El Eden. Check it out on youtube and compare it to los altos.


Why would Zacatecas be under rated ?
First time I hear something like that


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Why would Zacatecas be under rated ?
> First time I hear something like that


Maybe dischosalocura meant underrated by foreign tourists.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Perhaps not under-rated, but under visited. It is off the beaten tourist path, but we did always like the route 54 from Guadalajara north to Laredo via Zacatecas, except in the winter, when Zacatecas can be frigid. Later, as my respiration worsened, I had to forgo stops at that elevation, where breathing became difficult. However, it is beautiful and the inhabitants are extremely hospitable. Young students will notice expats and want to practice English, which was always fun.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


GARYJ65 said:



Just one small comment
Those words, criollo and mestizo...
Spaniards imposed a caste system, invented by them, on which criollos, for instance, were the ones born in America from "real" Spaniards, born in Spain. The system was made in order to keep power for Spaniards only. They had so many different idiotic caste names....
As I said, just a comment, since I believe those words belong to 500 yrs ago. Some people say they are criollos without knowing that is a racist remark for themselves.
On the other hand, mestizos...aren't we all? By all, I really mean ALL
Somehow in history because of countless invasions

Click to expand...




GARYJ65 said:



, we all have mixed bloods from one or another race or races.

Click to expand...

_Well said, Gary:

As my wife and I live in both the extranjero influenced enclave of the municipality of Chapala, Jalisco and the largely indigenous and quite racist community ( from all sides ) of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas - about 1/2 each year in these disparate and far distant communities, I appreciate your insightful comment. I would venture that at least 40% of the people native to Chiapas (with a population estimated at 4,000,000) are of indigenous (primarily Maya) blood and it is my opinión based upon experience that the indigenous population is seriously and purposefully undercounted.

These accolades to those of "pure" or "mixed" Spanish blood are not necessarily welcome in this poorest but, perhaps, most beautiful state in Mexico. . My wife is French and I am from Alabama - a fine place but with an inexcusably racist past. We are both aware of the good and bad things that are products of colonial Europe and its cousin the United States. 

We are the wrong people to be impressed by the cruel Spanish conquest and subsequent rule over the indigenous people of Chiapas in what was formerly a sub-section of the Guatemala federation also under Spanish rule in those days (I will call here a "viceroy") until that part of Guatamala was conceded to Mexico after its independence in the mid-19th Century based on a popular vote in which the indigenous were precluded from voting. We liked to do that in my home state of Alabama in the 1950s by making it virtually impossible for Alabamians of African heritage to vote. Such is life but let´s not give colonialism an extra opportunity except, of course, for China.


----------



## Angelpie99

GARYJ65 said:


> Just one small comment
> Those words, criollo and mestizo...
> Spaniards imposed a caste system, invented by them, on which criollos, for instance, were the ones born in America from "real" Spaniards, born in Spain. The system was made in order to keep power for Spaniards only. They had so many different idiotic caste names....
> As I said, just a comment, since I believe those words belong to 500 yrs ago. Some people say they are criollos without knowing that is a racist remark for themselves.
> On the other hand, mestizos...aren't we all? By all, I really mean ALL
> Somehow in history because of countless invasions, we all have mixed bloods from one or another race or races.


I'm a mongrel, if truth be known. I have Nordic, Norman, Anglo-Saxon, German, Celtic, French and God knows what else in me. I'm proud that I am not of one blood. A cultural genetic mixture makes one much more unique than if they were "blue bloods," don't you think?


----------



## GARYJ65

Angelpie99 said:


> I'm a mongrel, if truth be known. I have Nordic, Norman, Anglo-Saxon, German, Celtic, French and God knows what else in me. I'm proud that I am not of one blood. A cultural genetic mixture makes one much more unique than if they were "blue bloods," don't you think?


Nowadays, who would be considered pure race?
Perhaps Australian aborigines, some african tribes, all the rest of us have mixed lines one way or another


----------



## citlali

There is no such thing as pure race, just like French is a nationality and not an ethnic group, we had Celts, Romans, Germanic tribes , Huns , Vikings, Arabs and wo knows what else going through and that is pretty much the same for all of Europe,
I think it was interesting to see that the descendent of Richard the Third was a coffin maker or carpenter, do not remember..we are all coming from a huge melting pot.Differnt mix in different areas bt stil a mix..


----------

